# Some baby CDT's



## SamB (Oct 15, 2012)

Just picked these up today  Ranging from 3 days old to 3 years old (I believe that is what she told me)


----------



## mainey34 (Oct 15, 2012)

A few..lol they are adorable


----------



## SamB (Oct 15, 2012)

Few more pics cause their fun lol




























Thanks to my 12 year old son for holding the torts for me


----------



## kanalomele (Oct 16, 2012)

Congratulations on the new additions


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 16, 2012)

I normally stay away from the DT section, since it's sorta like rubbing salt in the wound. Today, I could not resist your title. I love the head on the baby! Congrats on all of them.


----------



## SamB (Oct 16, 2012)

One more fun photo lol






One time only photo no they are not housed together haha


----------



## BodaTort1 (Oct 16, 2012)

So cute and fun!! The 3 day old is adorable.. And I love your older one! Cant wait for my Roo to get bigger.


----------



## bholmes88 (Oct 17, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I normally stay away from the DT section, since it's sorta like rubbing salt in the wound. Today, I could not resist your title. I love the head on the baby! Congrats on all of them.



I agree completely, DT's are the one group of torts that I can't have but want above all others! 
They are all so adorable!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Oct 22, 2012)

So cute, congrats!


----------



## kathyth (Oct 26, 2012)

Absolutely adorable!


----------



## Ashleigh B (Nov 17, 2012)

Yeah... Are babies are cute aren't they~? My mom likes rubbng their necks and when she does, they stretch their necks out as far as possible to get more attention XD they love it so much~! And the bigger ones (Not the one on the sulcate) are between 2 to 5 years because I've counted their rings, and the tiny one is like, a couple weeks now.


----------



## ckidd_1999 (Nov 17, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I normally stay away from the DT section, since it's sorta like rubbing salt in the wound. Today, I could not resist your title. I love the head on the baby! Congrats on all of them.



What does CDT mean???


----------



## Laura (Nov 17, 2012)

CDT Calif Desert Tortoise


----------



## clopez (Nov 26, 2012)

Those are great pictures! I love the tiny little hatchlings on the big tortoise, quite a size difference.


----------



## T Smart (Dec 5, 2012)

Great pictures. I love the size range of tortoises you have.


----------



## SDDTMama (Dec 6, 2012)

I'm in love! 
It's amazing how fast they grow. Owen's only (approximately) 4 months old now, and yet he's already so much bigger than your hatchling. I'd *love* to adopt more, some day, but I'll never live in a house with a yard big enough to accommodate more than one.  

I'm so jealous of your herd!


----------



## Angi (Dec 6, 2012)

They are so sweet!


----------

